# 55 gallon jungle tank



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

this is how my 55 gallon Aquarium looked like before I took it down few days ago.
was my first ever planted tank.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Hammy said:


> this is how my 55 gallon Aquarium looked like before I took it down few days ago.
> was my first ever planted tank.


Why did you take it down.


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

too much work to maintain it.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh my it was beautiful. 

You should try doing something like that in a 20 gallon or something a bit smaller. Might be less work to maintain then 😛


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Otocinclus said:


> Oh my it was beautiful.
> 
> You should try doing something like that in a 20 gallon or something a bit smaller. Might be less work to maintain then &#128539;


The fluval vista 23 is a really nice tank size for smaller places , love having bent glass front corners.


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

Bought a fluval flex 15 a couple of months ago working on that right now.
Upgrading the lights on that thing to grow high tech plants.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Hammy said:


> Bought a fluval flex 15 a couple of months ago working on that right now.
> Upgrading the lights on that thing to grow high tech plants.


I put two of these on my 16g fivestar tank. Enough light to grow anything with co2 . My plants grow too fast almost.
Between the root tabs I make and co2 was a game changer.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Hammy said:


> Bought a fluval flex 15 a couple of months ago working on that right now.
> Upgrading the lights on that thing to grow high tech plants.


I put two of these on my 16g fivestar tank. Enough light to grow anything with co2 . My plants grow too fast almost. 1800 lumens each
Between the root tabs I make and co2 was a game changer.


----------



## mom (Mar 11, 2018)

That was a beautiful aquarium.


----------

